# Test to see if you will have hollow cheeks at low BF%



## Narkissos (Dec 20, 2020)

*This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*






*1. Malar Prominence:*
First, We must determine the Strength and Projection of the zygomatic bones. (Rhoades) shows the Zygomatic size is a dimorphic trait correlated with 2d:4d ratio. Measuring the Malar prominence, can be done in multiple ways. Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. *Ideal would be 90%. *This is since the malar region projects both Forwards and horizontally. 





*The percentile for male bizygomatic breadth are as follows:*
1%: 12.9cm
25%: 13.8cm
50%: 14.3cm
75%: 14.7cm
99%: 15.8cm

Secondly, Palpation of the Malar region is appropriate and can be used to estimate the projection. Simply Feeling the Strength and projection is in most cases sufficient.





Ogee Curve also shows how projecting the malar region is from a 3/4th profile View. Draw lines as seen in the following figure. Higher Malar eminence is identified by
*1. Higher vertical position of the intercession
2. Less area on the background of the angle
3. Degree of angle is Less*




*2. Measuring Positioning of Malar Region:*

a)* The most basic way* to identify is to draw a horizontal line intersecting the Malar region. Then, draw 2 more horizontal lines, one parallel to the lower eyelid, and one parallel to the nasal base. Measure the vertical distance from the Malar line to each of these lines, Ideally the malar line is extremely close to the eye, but in some cases it can even be closer to the nasal base.

*b) Powell's Analysis:*
Draw a horizontal line, intersecting the most prominent part of the malar region. Draw a line intersecting the nasal base, and medial canthus of the eye. Then draw a line with the same angle starting from mouth commissure. The point of intersection of the horizontal line and this line is the region of malar prominence. Ideally 15-20mm from the medial canthus. The higher, the more potential for hollow cheeks. 





Notice how doing these tests on Andreas Eriksen shows us why he is able to have such hollow cheeks. These measurements are the ones highlighted
*
3. Bloat And facial Fat*





the most obvious point is that you need to be low body fat for the hollowness to be accentuated. A large buccal fat pad prevents hollow cheeks in even individuals with otherwise great bones. There is no excuse to be High bodyfat





*Using this anyone can determine with great accuracy if they will have hollow cheeks at low bf%*

@Kingkellz sticky bro


----------



## wagbox (Dec 20, 2020)

Ight cool so whats the test


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 20, 2020)

holy shit i thought this was going to be a shitty thread but damn props greycel


----------



## Mongrelcel (Dec 20, 2020)

This is why everybody thinks people over at .me are autists

also 14.5cm bizygomatic - is it possible for cheekbones be too big and have less hollow cheeks because of this? I feel like thats whats happening to me


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Dec 20, 2020)

I was interested but that’s too hard for me


----------



## tincelw (Dec 20, 2020)

can i get hollow cheeks?


----------



## Ringtaker (Dec 20, 2020)

Nigga just suck your cheeks in, if they're hollow then you will have hollow checks by losing body fat. If they aren't, then you don't.


----------



## noor (Dec 20, 2020)

Ringtaker said:


> Nigga just suck your cheeks in, if they're hollow then you will have hollow checks by losing body fat. If they aren't, then you don't.


You're stupid.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Dec 20, 2020)

*GOOD THREAD BUT

*


----------



## WhatsMonogamy (Dec 20, 2020)

"Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. *Ideal would be 90%.* "
What Number? You probably mean, bizygomatic divided by bigonial width. Anyways unreadable.


----------



## Obey (Dec 20, 2020)

wagbox said:


> Ight cool so whats the test


Suck your cheeks


----------



## Patient A (Dec 20, 2020)

bookmarked for later I’m too sleepy iq right now for this shit


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 20, 2020)

one important factor is that you never use your buccinators, only use your tongue for swallowing

the buccinators are exactly placed in a location where you want nothing but skin, no fat and no muscle


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 20, 2020)

don’t need this test
I’m already low bf% and no hollow cheeks


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Dec 20, 2020)

This is my hope, biggest lifefuel, despite the fact i m recceced, i still have hollow cheeks, thanks to the 15cm byzygomatic withd and 85-90% bigonal of it, or less, and low bodyfat. I m fucking sure lower mandible osteostomy will ascend me hard, it will strech the skin, which will help make my cheeks more hollower and live happily after that :d


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 20, 2020)

Narkissos said:


> *This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've only been on this forum for one hour and you've already got a thread pinned, not only that, you've exposed the forum's greatest fraud @Salludon. Props.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 20, 2020)

This is why chewing may be a falio for some. It can increase your bigonial width but the price is that it might exceed your zygomatic width thus not allowing ideal hollowness. Eriksen's bigonial width is rather small, his masseter muscle is also small but what makes him striking are his zygomatic bones. Masseters are a cope, it's all in the cheekbones. Ideally for an aesthetic look you need to have your zygos exceed your bigonial width.



Having good projection and mass in the cheekbones while having a wide bigonial width leads to a robust archaic look.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Dec 20, 2020)

the test is to lose body fat lol


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 20, 2020)

Too high IQ for a greycel. *MUST BE AN ALT*


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Op is a gaycel with 38 rep, he can’t even see his own thread anymore


----------



## Lux (Dec 21, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Op is a gaycel with 38 rep, he can’t even see his own thread anymore


jfl


----------



## Lux (Dec 21, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Op is a gaycel with 38 rep, he can’t even see his own thread anymore


@Sergeant thoughts on this?


----------



## Dogs (Dec 21, 2020)

Original post needs to be in English tbh.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 21, 2020)

@LondonVillie . You said you don't have bones, so losing fat won't ascend your face alot.
Maybe do this measurement!!! Than you can check if you would have hollow cheeks.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 25, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> This is why chewing may be a falio for some. It can increase your bigonial width but the price is that it might exceed your zygomatic width thus not allowing ideal hollowness. Eriksen's bigonial width is rather small, his masseter muscle is also small but what makes him striking are his zygomatic bones. Masseters are a cope, it's all in the cheekbones. Ideally for an aesthetic look you need to have your zygos exceed your bigonial width.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do asians usally have wider cheekbones then jaw?I'm asian myself


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 25, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do asians usally have wider cheekbones then jaw?I'm asian myself



It depends on the asian you're talking about. In general, the phenotypical mongoloid skull has both wide jaws and cheekbones but they have flat maxillas so they look like shit regardless.


----------



## efidescontinuado (Dec 25, 2020)

zygos>>>>>>>>>>>>jaw


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 25, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> This is why chewing may be a falio for some. It can increase your bigonial width but the price is that it might exceed your zygomatic width thus not allowing ideal hollowness. Eriksen's bigonial width is rather small, his masseter muscle is also small but what makes him striking are his zygomatic bones. Masseters are a cope, it's all in the cheekbones. Ideally for an aesthetic look you need to have your zygos exceed your bigonial width.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope hollow cheeks mean nothing pitt is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Dec 26, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Cope hollow cheeks mean nothing pitt is ideal


Even though he had hollow cheeks in certain lighting (which is all this is)


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 27, 2020)

Wrong. There are countless examples of people WITHOUT forward projecting malar complexes that have hollow cheeks. Hollow cheeks seem to be more of a soft tissue interaction with the lower maxilla and fat pads. The more that area is stretched forward by the upper jaw and lower jaw+chin in addition to that interaction with the fat pads/soft tissue = potential for hollow cheeks. Also, some people even with good bones naturally hold more buccal and subcutaneous fat in their cheeks which makes them need to go even lower to get the hollowing effect. A good example of my point is a user here who underwent Bimax. His cheekbones area is average at best but got Bimax with CCW and modified chin wing and now he has hollow cheeks. Clear soft tissue connection. Laterally projecting zygos arch is important to make hollow cheeks more striking, but the actual hollowing has little to do with zygos.


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 27, 2020)

Shit thread. No actual test. Also, as pointed out above, this “test” has no relation to hollow cheeks, as people who fail it can have them as well. 

Fuck you.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 27, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> Shit thread. No actual test. Also, as pointed out above, this “test” has no relation to hollow cheeks, as people who fail it can have them as well.
> 
> Fuck you.



every time this guy posts his anger meter is at 100 lol

agreed with him though this thread is stupid


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 27, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> Wrong. There are countless examples of people WITHOUT forward projecting malar complexes that have hollow cheeks. Hollow cheeks seem to be more of a soft tissue interaction with the lower maxilla and fat pads. The more that area is stretched forward by the upper jaw and lower jaw+chin in addition to that interaction with the fat pads/soft tissue = potential for hollow cheeks. Also, some people even with good bones naturally hold more buccal and subcutaneous fat in their cheeks which makes them need to go even lower to get the hollowing effect. A good example of my point is a user here who underwent Bimax. His cheekbones area is average at best but got Bimax with CCW and modified chin wing and now he has hollow cheeks. Clear soft tissue connection. Laterally projecting zygos arch is important to make hollow cheeks more striking, but the actual hollowing has little to do with zygos.



EDIT: I consulted with a surgeon today. Confirmed my theory. I asked him specifically why some people get hollow cheeks after Bimax (mentioned a user here who did surgery with Ramieri) and he said it's because the tissue surrounding the area (mainly muscle and buccal fat) gets moved/goes down a bit because the area is being filled the previously recessed bone (this being the lower maxilla).


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 28, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> every time this guy posts his anger meter is at 100 lol
> 
> agreed with him though this thread is stupid


I don’t tolerate stupidity, mediocrity, or passive aggressive cock cowboys like you. 


Fuck off. Fuck right off. Piece of shit.


----------



## karbo (Dec 28, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> Wrong. There are countless examples of people WITHOUT forward projecting malar complexes that have hollow cheeks. Hollow cheeks seem to be more of a soft tissue interaction with the lower maxilla and fat pads. The more that area is stretched forward by the upper jaw and lower jaw+chin in addition to that interaction with the fat pads/soft tissue = potential for hollow cheeks. Also, some people even with good bones naturally hold more buccal and subcutaneous fat in their cheeks which makes them need to go even lower to get the hollowing effect. A good example of my point is a user here who underwent Bimax. His cheekbones area is average at best but got Bimax with CCW and modified chin wing and now he has hollow cheeks. Clear soft tissue connection. Laterally projecting zygos arch is important to make hollow cheeks more striking, but the actual hollowing has little to do with zygos.


the only text you ever need to read to understand hollow cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 28, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> I don’t tolerate stupidity, mediocrity, or passive aggressive cock cowboys like you.
> 
> 
> Fuck off. Fuck right off. Piece of shit.


lmao

profile pic checks out


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 28, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> lmao
> 
> profile pic checks out


SHUT THE FUCK UP. What the FUCK are you talking about!? 

My profile pic is NOT THE ISSUE HERE.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 28, 2020)

the only test is to get low bf and see, no need for calculus


----------



## rambocel (Dec 29, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> This is my hope, biggest lifefuel, despite the fact i m recceced, i still have hollow cheeks, thanks to the 15cm byzygomatic withd and 85-90% bigonal of it, or less, and low bodyfat. I m fucking sure lower mandible osteostomy will ascend me hard, it will strech the skin, which will help make my cheeks more hollower and live happily after that :d


Is both your chin and maxilla recessed? 

Mine are, but I have pretty good laterally protruding zygos, and am at 20% bf. I'm really hoping that will be sufficient for hollow cheeks if I get to low enough body fat %.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 29, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. What the FUCK are you talking about!?
> 
> My profile pic is NOT THE ISSUE HERE.


can't tell if you're larping as Walter or if you forgot to take your meds


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Dec 29, 2020)

rambocel said:


> Is both your chin and maxilla recessed?
> 
> Mine are, but I have pretty good laterally protruding zygos, and am at 20% bf. I'm really hoping that will be sufficient for hollow cheeks if I get to low enough body fat %.


Only the mandible is recessed, maxilla has good forward growth..


----------



## rambocel (Dec 29, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Only the mandible is recessed, maxilla has good forward growth..



Fuck. Should I even try to get low body fat for hollow cheeks, or would it be impossible since i have no forward growth? 

The only think I have are wise zygos


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Dec 29, 2020)

rambocel said:


> Fuck. Should I even try to get low body fat for hollow cheeks, or would it be impossible since i have no forward growth?
> 
> The only think I have are wise zygos


Try out anyways, maybe u lose fat in face area easily, who knows, if you dont try u will never now.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 29, 2020)

rambocel said:


> Fuck. Should I even try to get low body fat for hollow cheeks, or would it be impossible since i have no forward growth?
> 
> The only think I have are wise zygos


How can you tell if you have recessed maxilla or good?


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m starting to have hollow cheeks even now as a fat ass


----------



## rambocel (Dec 29, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> Try out anyways, maybe u lose fat in face area easily, who knows, if you dont try u will never now.


when I was younger and much leaner I had a lean face and good jawline.

Idk if that's attainable anymore


----------



## rambocel (Dec 29, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> How can you tell if you have recessed maxilla or good?


I think there's a triangle test or something. 

ask someone here to rate yours


----------



## pizza (Dec 29, 2020)

16tyo said:


> the only test is to get low bf and see, no need for calculus


so easy


----------



## Leviathin (Dec 29, 2020)

Garbage thread with no real test and even if it was it isn’t accurate. I have good bones and ratios but my cheeks are filled with lard


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 30, 2020)

ill read it later


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

This is mostly flawed and shouldnt be in the Best of the Best section.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Dec 30, 2020)

KnoxHarrington said:


> I don’t tolerate stupidity, mediocrity, or passive aggressive cock cowboys like you.
> 
> 
> Fuck off. Fuck right off. Piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96 u will never have hollow cheeks


----------



## reptiles (Nov 2, 2022)

wagbox said:


> Ight cool so whats the test




1 Get calipers measure your outer cheeks and your outer jaws from the edgest corners.

2 Get a finger and push in your in infra orbital region.

3 Have some fucking eyes when taking a 3/4 profile this shiz isn't rocket science.

The best way though is to just lose weight best thread on this subject though tbqh


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

reptiles said:


> 1 Get calipers measure your outer cheeks and your outer jaws from the edgest corners.
> 
> 2 Get a finger and push in your in infra orbital region.
> 
> ...











Thread to end "What will I look like when lean". hopefully...


Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple. Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things. 1. BF% (Duh) 2. Bigonial to Zygomatic Width 3. Zygomatic Arch Prominence For most people, being low bf% likely isn't enough. That's because of low Bigonial to Zygomatic Width, and a too low...




looksmax.org


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Jan 3, 2023)

Narkissos said:


> *This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this nigga got 1:25 post rep ratio tf


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

*Pics won't load but this might be of interest: *








(PDF) The ideal male jaw angle - An Internet survey


PDF | Background: The ideal male jaw angle has not been established. With the advent of additive manufacturing, precise customized shaping is a... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net












Fig. 4. Answers to question 3 regarding the aesthetics of bigonial...


Download scientific diagram | Answers to question 3 regarding the aesthetics of bigonial width compared to bizygomatic width in the face frontal view: " Compared to the total facial width at the malar level, how do you score the lower jaw width at the jaw angle level? " from publication: The...




www.researchgate.net





*Also, don't worry the links are fine/legit and I don't know why they won't convert into this site's usual format box, *
*
but I'll post the link as text if you're really that paranoid: *
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/291384320_The_ideal_male_jaw_angle_-_An_Internet_survey

https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Answers-to-question-3-regarding-the-aesthetics-of-bigonial-width-compared-to-bizygomatic_fig4_291384320


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

chaddyboi66 said:


> *Pics won't load but this might be of interest: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Powell's Analysis:



https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/229255030000800102


https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/229255030000800102


----------



## Idontknowlol (Jan 3, 2023)

It’s over if you need a stupid test to see if you are low bf with hollow cheeks. I just take a look in the mirror and I know I’m low bf


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

Ok, so I think I figured out what this  was trying to say in his broken English, also Jfl at using all these obscure big brain medical terms when you didn't even bother explaining the instructions on how to even do any of this shit properly and only use them in such broken sentences. 


Narkissos said:


> *This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*








*1. Malar Prominence:*


Narkissos said:


> First, We must determine the Strength and Projection of the zygomatic bones. (Rhoades) shows the Zygomatic size is a dimorphic trait correlated with 2d:4d ratio. Measuring the Malar prominence, can be done in multiple ways. Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. *Ideal would be 90%. *This is since the malar region projects both Forwards and horizontally.


I honestly can't tell what he's trying to find here or how he's telling you to do it, either the distance of the bizygomatic width from the bigonial width via subtraction, or the "ratio" he's referring to by dividing the former [zygos] by the latter [gonials].




The "90%" is probably something in reference to this:


https://www.mysurgerywebsite.co.uk/website/IGP580/files/facial_aesthetics2.pdf




> _Bigonial width, measured from the soft tissue overlying the most lateral point of each mandibular angle (soft tissue gonion), is usually 70−75% of bizygomatic width._


*The percentile for male bizygomatic breadth are as follows:*
1%: 12.9cm
25%: 13.8cm
50%: 14.3cm
75%: 14.7cm
99%: 15.8cm

Palpation is simply using your finger to feel around for something, anyway this ought to be pretty self-explanatory and easy to follow.


Narkissos said:


> Secondly, Palpation of the Malar region is appropriate and can be used to estimate the projection. Simply Feeling the Strength and projection is in most cases sufficient.









Narkissos said:


> Ogee Curve also shows how projecting the malar region is from a 3/4th profile View. Draw lines as seen in the following figure. Higher Malar eminence is identified by:
> *1. Higher vertical position of the *intercession 🙏* [intersection?]
> 2. Less area on the background of the angle [less space between the intersection of the lines and your face]
> 3. Degree of angle is Less [the angle made by the lines intersecting is more acute, as in closer to 90 degrees and less flat]*









*2. Measuring Positioning of Malar Region:*


Narkissos said:


> *a) The most basic way to identify [*it*] is to:*
> Draw a horizontal line intersecting the Malar region. Then, draw 2 more horizontal lines, one parallel to the lower eyelid, and one parallel to the nasal base. Measure the vertical distance from the Malar line to each of these lines, Ideally the malar line is extremely close to the eye, but in some cases it can even be closer to the nasal base.


Method "a)" really does live up to its name, and if you can't even figure this out then his broken English probably isn't the problem.



Narkissos said:


> *b) Powell's Analysis:*
> Draw a horizontal line, intersecting the most prominent part of the malar region. Draw a line intersecting the nasal base, and medial canthus of the eye. Then draw a line with the same angle starting from mouth commissure. The point of intersection of the horizontal line and this line is the region of malar prominence. Ideally 15-20mm from the medial canthus. The higher, the more potential for hollow cheeks.


Draw the same three lines as above^ here on Eriksen [below] they're the *three horizontal red lines* across the bottom of his eyelids, the widest part of his cheekbones [zygos], and the base [bottom] of his nose.

Now draw a [*black*] *diagonal line* starting from the base of the nose to the outer eyelid. Then draw another [*black*] *diagonal line* parallel to the first one above, this time starting from the edge of the mouth to the most prominent part of the cheekbone.




The *point at which* the second *black diagonal line* you just drew [starting from the *edge of the mouth*] and the *red line* going across the *cheekbones* *both intersect* [*X* marks the spot] is known as the "region of Malar Prominence/Eminence", and is the furthest [or most _prominent_] part of your cheekbones...


Narkissos said:


> Notice how doing these tests on Andreas Eriksen shows us why he is able to have such hollow cheeks. These measurements are the ones highlighted


...This [*X* *point*] should _ideally_ be about a distance of *15-20mm* [laterally] away from the outer edge of the eyelid, and the higher *this* [*highlighted*] *number* the higher the potential is for hollow cheeks because it means you have prominent cheekbones that stick out a lot, presumably just like Eriksen [*22.18mm*] if using *method b)*.

*For method a):* The vertical distance from the Malar [zygo/cheekbone] line to the line parallel with the nasal base is also *highlighted* on Eriksen [*as* *29.01mm*].


*3. Bloat And facial Fat*


Narkissos said:


> The most obvious point is that you need to be low body fat for the hollowness to be accentuated. A large buccal fat pad prevents hollow cheeks in even individuals with otherwise great bones. There is no excuse to be High body fat.









Narkissos said:


> *Using this anyone can determine with great accuracy if they will have hollow cheeks at low bf%...*















Narkissos said:


> @Kingkellz sticky bro


You made a mistake every stickying this broken ass thread, but I fixed it and now it's in semi-readable English. 



Spoiler: But even then this is still a pretty shit thread tbh






wagbox said:


> Ight cool so whats the test





JustBeCurry said:


> holy shit i thought this was going to be a shitty thread but damn props greycel





Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 881157
> 
> This is why everybody thinks people over at .me are autists
> 
> also 14.5cm bizygomatic - is it possible for cheekbones be too big and have less hollow cheeks because of this? I feel like thats whats happening to me





Deleted member 1476 said:


> I was interested but that’s too hard for me





WhatsMonogamy said:


> "Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. *Ideal would be 90%.* "
> What Number? You probably mean, bizygomatic divided by bigonial width. Anyways unreadable.





Patient A said:


> bookmarked for later I’m too sleepy iq right now for this shit





Deleted member 5349 said:


> Too high IQ for a greycel. *MUST BE AN ALT*





JizzFarmer said:


> Op is a gaycel with 38 rep, he can’t even see his own thread anymore





Dogs said:


> Original post needs to be in English tbh.





Deleted member 7076 said:


> the only test is to get low bf and see, no need for calculus





Leviathin said:


> Garbage thread with no real test and even if it was it isn’t accurate. I have good bones and ratios but my cheeks are filled with lard





shaugstir said:


> ill read it later





RecessedPrettyboy said:


> This is mostly flawed and shouldnt be in the Best of the Best section.








Spoiler: There are better ways to determine if you'll actually have hollow cheeks as this method is inherently flawed






KnoxHarrington said:


> Shit thread. No actual test. Also, as pointed out above, this “test” has no relation to hollow cheeks, as people who fail it can have them as well.
> 
> Fuck you.





Deleted member 9511 said:


> every time this guy posts his anger meter is at 100 lol
> 
> agreed with him though this thread is stupid





MedMaxxing said:


> Wrong. There are countless examples of people WITHOUT forward projecting malar complexes that have hollow cheeks. Hollow cheeks seem to be more of a soft tissue interaction with the lower maxilla and fat pads. The more that area is stretched forward by the upper jaw and lower jaw+chin in addition to that interaction with the fat pads/soft tissue = potential for hollow cheeks. Also, some people even with good bones naturally hold more buccal and subcutaneous fat in their cheeks which makes them need to go even lower to get the hollowing effect. A good example of my point is a user here who underwent Bimax. His cheekbones area is average at best but got Bimax with CCW and modified chin wing and now he has hollow cheeks. Clear soft tissue connection. Laterally projecting zygos arch is important to make hollow cheeks more striking, but the actual hollowing has little to do with zygos.





karbo said:


> the only text you ever need to read to understand hollow cheeks





reptiles said:


> 1 Get calipers measure your outer cheeks and your outer jaws from the edgest corners.
> 
> 2 Get a finger and push in your in infra orbital region.
> 
> ...





tbh af said:


> Thread to end "What will I look like when lean". hopefully...
> 
> 
> Ok, this question is too common and it's really simple. Hollowing cheeks are influenced by 3 things. 1. BF% (Duh) 2. Bigonial to Zygomatic Width 3. Zygomatic Arch Prominence For most people, being low bf% likely isn't enough. That's because of low Bigonial to Zygomatic Width, and a too low...
> ...








https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/229255030000800102





https://www.researchgate.net/publication/313948292_Comparison_of_Techniques_Used_to_Locate_the_Malar_Eminence




> Results​During the initial trial, it was recognized that Powell's method of intersecting lines describes a point too lateral to use concomitantly with the other methods of intersecting lines. The distances of Hinderer's, Wilkinson's and Powell's points from the maxillozygion were 8.5±2.9 mm, 7.6±3.3 mm and 28.4±4.8 mm, respectively. In the second part of the study, Hinderer's point, in general, is medial and inferior to the maxillozygion, while Wilkinson's point is lateral and an equal distance from the vertex as the maxillozygion. The three points appear to be randomly interspersed in their distances from the opisthocranion.





> Conclusions​By combining the techniques of intersecting lines and direct palpation, a more comprehensive evaluation of the malar complex can be made. This is especially true in cases where there exists an asymmetry in the bony skeleton that is then compensated by the overlying soft tissues.








Spoiler: BB



Ok, so I think I figured out what this :feelsuhh: was trying to say in his broken English, also Jfl at using all these obscure big brain medical terms when you didn't even bother explaining the instructions on how to even do any of this shit properly and only use them in such broken sentences. :bigbrain:
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
[B]This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage[/B]
[/QUOTE]
[IMG width="184px"]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/xvDk_8sjQ4iAPa8SyYl7DIi6pwII8-OL-BbOnZ7WxQItBqYAmq-3-q1_B80DPQKNltDHXGZy_Cvsdz8RwShg4_wjE7Ok_YzT-F9ADQb-Cwbx5Ph29o2xKvmjDuShZrKwxYIEpKsr[/IMG]

[B][SIZE=18px]1. Malar Prominence:[/SIZE][/B]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
First, We must determine the Strength and Projection of the zygomatic bones. [URL='https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.00942/full#B40'](Rhoades)[/URL] shows the Zygomatic size is a dimorphic trait correlated with 2d:4d ratio. Measuring the Malar prominence, can be done in multiple ways. Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. [B]Ideal would be 90%. [/B]This is since the malar region projects both Forwards and horizontally.
[/QUOTE]
I honestly can't tell what he's trying to find here or how he's telling you to do it, either the distance of the bizygomatic width from the bigonial width via subtraction, or the "ratio" he's referring to by dividing the former [zygos] by the latter [gonials].
[IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/sdYP7n6zCeQRg6XyuaVshKNe6mHq0wKeqlHy1Xyuf3n6a8eo4d1uMxuP7CRv9j0xVmAoGXVjxzdi0zs_KwTCB1aEgt95qOyPufmS7s6GYLmExXCTUvUl2lOaRx_40bDelxI2f_xI[/IMG]
The "90%" is probably something in reference to this:
https://www.mysurgerywebsite.co.uk/website/IGP580/files/facial_aesthetics2.pdf
[QUOTE]
[I]Bigonial width, measured from the soft tissue overlying the most lateral point of each mandibular angle (soft tissue gonion), is usually 70−75% of bizygomatic width.[/I]
[/QUOTE]
[B]The percentile for male bizygomatic breadth are as follows:[/B]
1%: 12.9cm
25%: 13.8cm
50%: 14.3cm
75%: 14.7cm
99%: 15.8cm
[HR][/HR]

Palpation is simply using your finger to feel around for something, anyway this ought to be pretty self-explanatory and easy to follow.
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
Secondly, Palpation of the Malar region is appropriate and can be used to estimate the projection. Simply Feeling the Strength and projection is in most cases sufficient.
[/QUOTE]
[IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Lk3VWIXF_h21WcxVCJKhLt34GjvRMSPsTYWrFB9ZFGely8hGUo2O3fKY4qDzYCJnzuwgGGTlKg3kfdENqH0rh28BVcZhM1ZvYKzzNZqEtVNIzkyGERJHUzbjrrWh_LFYYQ2ytE8N[/IMG]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
Ogee Curve also shows how projecting the malar region is from a 3/4th profile View. Draw lines as seen in the following figure. Higher Malar eminence is identified by:
[B]1. Higher vertical position of the [/B][S]intercession 🙏[/S][B] [SIZE=18px][[/SIZE][I][U][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)][SIZE=18px]inter[/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)][SIZE=18px]sect[/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)][SIZE=18px]ion[/SIZE][/COLOR][/U][/I][SIZE=18px]?][/SIZE]
2. Less area on the background of the angle [[COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]less space between the [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)][I]intersection[/I][/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)] of the lines and your face[/COLOR]] 
3. Degree of angle is Less [[COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]the angle made by the lines [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)][I]intersecting[/I][/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)] is more acute, as in closer to 90 degrees and less flat[/COLOR]][/B]
[/QUOTE]
[IMG]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/3hfdfx7oBlnZNt0SVcSw9Jbr6BGeirCr_PP3xFVliVE7t39o-y6LL36Cyun35cPspexFZMdl3IHDua-2DvtwqQhx4ZoPqY48kpTFm8ObbemRWKbP1w3WIM6d-O1QcTdRS_vcj-q1[/IMG]


[B][SIZE=18px]2. Measuring Positioning of Malar Region:[/SIZE][/B]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
[B]a) The most basic way to identify [[/B]it[B]] is to:[/B]
Draw a horizontal line intersecting the Malar region. Then, draw 2 more horizontal lines, one parallel to the lower eyelid, and one parallel to the nasal base. Measure the vertical distance from the Malar line to each of these lines, Ideally the malar line is extremely close to the eye, but in some cases it can even be closer to the nasal base.
[/QUOTE]
Method "a)" really does live up to its name, and if you can't even figure this out then his broken English probably isn't the problem.

[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
[B]b) Powell's Analysis:[/B]
Draw a horizontal line, intersecting the most prominent part of the malar region. Draw a line intersecting the nasal base, and medial canthus of the eye. Then draw a line with the same angle starting from mouth commissure. The point of intersection of the horizontal line and this line is the region of malar prominence. Ideally 15-20mm from the medial canthus. The higher, the more potential for hollow cheeks.
[/QUOTE]
Draw the same three lines as above^ here on Eriksen [below] they're the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)][B]three horizontal red lines[/B][/COLOR] across the bottom of his eyelids, the widest part of his cheekbones [zygos], and the base [bottom] of his nose.

Now draw a [[B][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]black[/COLOR][/B]] [B][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]diagonal line[/COLOR][/B] starting from the base of the nose to the outer eyelid. Then draw another [[COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)][B]black[/B][/COLOR]] [B][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]diagonal line[/COLOR][/B] parallel to the first one above, this time starting from the edge of the mouth to the most prominent part of the cheekbone.
[IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/n7aSDMkYMrVJ88394X-N20K5YA_PP00hO2RJxDrp9VWT9T4HL5y6LfUA_MLLdgcXoyJOfAD4gIx8qeXUfoFGFcIbquS0-hYAK61ahJRDjyE4dQ4Qc5y1c2fHpKlrGAS6nwNIGxf0[/IMG]
The [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]point at which[/COLOR][/B] the second [B][COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]black diagonal line[/COLOR][/B] you just drew [starting from the [B][U]edge of the mouth[/U][/B]] and the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)][B]red line[/B][/COLOR] going across the [U][B]cheekbones[/B][/U] [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]both intersect[/COLOR][/B] [[U][B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]X[/COLOR][/B][/U] [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]marks the spot[/COLOR]] is known as the "region of Malar Prominence/Eminence", and is the furthest [or most [I]prominent[/I]] part of your cheekbones...
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
Notice how doing these tests on Andreas Eriksen shows us why he is able to have such hollow cheeks. These measurements are the ones highlighted
[/QUOTE]
...This [[B][U][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]X[/COLOR][/U][/B] [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)][B]point[/B][/COLOR]] should [I]ideally[/I] be about a distance of [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]15-20mm[/COLOR][/B] [laterally] away from the outer edge of the eyelid, and the higher [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]this[/COLOR][/B] [[COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)][B]highlighted[/B][/COLOR]] [COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)][B]number[/B][/COLOR] the higher the potential is for hollow cheeks because it means you have prominent cheekbones that stick out a lot, presumably just like Eriksen [[COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)][B]22.18mm[/B][/COLOR]] if using [B]method b)[/B].

[B]For method a):[/B] The vertical distance from the Malar [zygo/cheekbone] line to the line parallel with the nasal base is also [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]highlighted[/COLOR][/B] on Eriksen [[COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)][B]as[/B][/COLOR] [B][COLOR=rgb(250, 197, 28)]29.01mm[/COLOR][/B]].


[B][SIZE=18px]3. Bloat And facial Fat[/SIZE][/B]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
The most obvious point is that you need to be low body fat for the hollowness to be accentuated. A large buccal fat pad prevents hollow cheeks in even individuals with otherwise great bones. There is no excuse to be High body fat.
[/QUOTE]
[IMG width="590px"]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/FlIkNI_m9-ftUSnU3b0wVAQYZUZ4DvEn8frEP9CHze0sR0KbRvOeog6d_RXgtZgtvXOmAclVYp6XB-TXTZiFPMP_Blyy1JC0tVF51xOCXfq2HK1MwGAo0BiVIH4et5s5kXsl2XPi[/IMG]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
[B][I]Using this anyone can determine with great accuracy if they will have hollow cheeks at low bf%[/I]...[/B]
[/QUOTE]
[IMG alt="Question Mark What GIF by MOODMAN"]https://media1.giphy.com/media/lkdH8FmImcGoylv3t3/200.gif[/IMG][IMG alt="1608491939446"]https://looksmax.org/attachments/1608491939446-png.881096/[/IMG][IMG alt="Excuse Me Reaction GIF by One Chicago"]https://media2.giphy.com/media/KGSxFwJJHQPsKzzFba/200.gif[/IMG]
[QUOTE="Narkissos, post: 4511877, member: 11392"]
[USER=4678]@Kingkellz[/USER] sticky bro
[/QUOTE]
You made a mistake every stickying this broken ass thread, but I fixed it and now it's in semi-readable English. :Comfy:

[SPOILER="But even then this is still a pretty shit thread tbh"]
[QUOTE="wagbox, post: 4511890, member: 3241"]
Ight cool so whats the test
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="JustBeCurry, post: 4511892, member: 7300"]
holy shit i thought this was going to be a shitty thread but damn props greycel
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Mongrelcel, post: 4512005, member: 8097"]
[ATTACH=full]881157[/ATTACH]
This is why everybody thinks people over at .me are autists

[SIZE=9px]also 14.5cm bizygomatic - is it possible for cheekbones be too big and have less hollow cheeks because of this? I feel like thats whats happening to me[/SIZE]
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Deleted member 1476, post: 4512026, member: 1476"]
I was interested but that’s too hard for me
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="WhatsMonogamy, post: 4513483, member: 8932"]
"Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. [B]Ideal would be 90%.[/B] "
What Number? You probably mean, bizygomatic divided by bigonial width. Anyways unreadable.
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Patient A, post: 4513500, member: 2901"]
bookmarked for later I’m too sleepy iq right now for this shit
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Deleted member 5349, post: 4515716, member: 5349"]
Too high IQ for a greycel. [B][I][SIZE=26px]MUST BE AN ALT[/SIZE][/I][/B]
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="JizzFarmer, post: 4516514, member: 5658"]
Op is a gaycel with 38 rep, he can’t even see his own thread anymore :lul:
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Dogs, post: 4516618, member: 2374"]
Original post needs to be in English tbh.
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Deleted member 7076, post: 4585997, member: 7076"]
the only test is to get low bf and see, no need for calculus
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Leviathin, post: 4597414, member: 11422"]
Garbage thread with no real test and even if it was it isn’t accurate. I have good bones and ratios but my cheeks are filled with lard
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="shaugstir, post: 4597633, member: 6763"]
ill read it later
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="RecessedPrettyboy, post: 4597658, member: 3539"]
This is mostly flawed and shouldnt be in the Best of the Best section.
[/QUOTE]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER="There are better ways to determine if you'll actually have hollow cheeks as this method is inherently flawed"]
[QUOTE="KnoxHarrington, post: 4576197, member: 11087"]
Shit thread. No actual test. Also, as pointed out above, this “test” has no relation to hollow cheeks, as people who fail it can have them as well.

Fuck you.
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Deleted member 9511, post: 4576321, member: 9511"]
every time this guy posts his anger meter is at 100 lol

agreed with him though this thread is stupid
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="MedMaxxing, post: 4568605, member: 10539"]
Wrong. There are countless examples of people WITHOUT forward projecting malar complexes that have hollow cheeks. Hollow cheeks seem to be more of a soft tissue interaction with the lower maxilla and fat pads. The more that area is stretched forward by the upper jaw and lower jaw+chin in addition to that interaction with the fat pads/soft tissue = potential for hollow cheeks. Also, some people even with good bones naturally hold more buccal and subcutaneous fat in their cheeks which makes them need to go even lower to get the hollowing effect. A good example of my point is a user here who underwent Bimax. His cheekbones area is average at best but got Bimax with CCW and modified chin wing and now he has hollow cheeks. Clear soft tissue connection. Laterally projecting zygos arch is important to make hollow cheeks more striking, but the actual hollowing has little to do with zygos.
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="karbo, post: 4579350, member: 3055"]
the only text you ever need to read to understand hollow cheeks
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="reptiles, post: 9639200, member: 1799"]
1 Get calipers measure your outer cheeks and your outer jaws from the edgest corners.

2 Get a finger and push in your in infra orbital region.

3 Have some fucking eyes when taking a 3/4 profile this shiz isn't rocket science.

The best way though is to just lose weight best thread on this subject though tbqh
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="tbh af, post: 9639955, member: 21062"]
[URL unfurl="true"]https://looksmax.org/threads/thread-to-end-what-will-i-look-like-when-lean-hopefully.455689/[/URL]
[/QUOTE]
[/SPOILER]
[BGCOLOR=initial]https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/229255030000800102[/BGCOLOR]
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/313948292_Comparison_of_Techniques_Used_to_Locate_the_Malar_Eminence
[QUOTE]

[HEADING=3]Results[/HEADING]
During the initial trial, it was recognized that Powell's method of intersecting lines describes a point too lateral to use concomitantly with the other methods of intersecting lines. The distances of Hinderer's, Wilkinson's and Powell's points from the maxillozygion were 8.5±2.9 mm, 7.6±3.3 mm and 28.4±4.8 mm, respectively. In the second part of the study, Hinderer's point, in general, is medial and inferior to the maxillozygion, while Wilkinson's point is lateral and an equal distance from the vertex as the maxillozygion. The three points appear to be randomly interspersed in their distances from the opisthocranion.
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE]

[HEADING=3]Conclusions[/HEADING]
By combining the techniques of intersecting lines and direct palpation, a more comprehensive evaluation of the malar complex can be made. This is especially true in cases where there exists an asymmetry in the bony skeleton that is then compensated by the overlying soft tissues.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

Check these out too

Similar threads​








This is why surgery will DESTROY YOUR BRAIN if you don't follow this anesthesia guide


TLDR: See at the bottom This thread is an absolute premiere in the PSL sphere because nobody has ever done anything like this before. This is the first complete guide on why blood pressure in anesthesia is so important and why it can destroy YOUR brain. Anesthesia is often mentioned in the...




looksmax.org












Symmetry Looksmaxxing Guide: The key to attractive success


Symmetry Looksmaxxing Guide: The key to attractive success by @ascension! Table Of Contents: Introduction Facial Symmetry The Importance of a Good Nutrition Correct Symmetry How To Enhance Symmetry Introduction The first thing you should know is that you can improve your facial symmetry...




looksmax.org












Breath Looksmaxxing Guide: How To Have GODLY Breath At All Times


Breath Looksmaxxing Guide: How To Have GODLY Breath At All Times by @enchanted_elixir Table of Contents Introduction What Causes Bad Breath? How To Have Elite Smelling Breath Conclusion Introduction The inspiration for this first started off when I was with a three-month-old, and I had to...




looksmax.org












A comprehensive guide to essential nutrients


I. Introduction II. Protein [/B] Animal vs plant based protein The inherent problems of plant protein sources [/SPOILER] III. Lipids [/B][/SIZE] Cholesterol Monounsaturated fatty acids Polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFAs) [/B][/SIZE] Omega-6 The omega 3:6 ratio [/SPOILER] [/SPOILER]...




looksmax.org












Guide to Understanding Malocclusion and Crooked Teeth | Getting the Proper Bite (DETAILED) | Causes | Symptoms | Solutions | Prevention |


Introduction Warning: This thread was written on a google document that was over 30 pages long. @Alexanderr @Gargantuan @AscendingHero @Chad1212 @Kingkellz please allow me to have access to future edits, so I can put more information if needed. I promise you I will never delete this thread. Most...




looksmax.org


----------



## Bogged (Jan 3, 2023)

Narkissos said:


> *This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DNRD because I already have hollow cheeks


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

"9 bluepillers" are viewing this thread



damn @Alexanderr @Master @Lorsss now normies can even see BoB too?


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 3, 2023)

What happen to @thecel


----------



## AnHero (Jan 3, 2023)

WhatsMonogamy said:


> "Firstly, Measure your bigonial width and the bizygomatic width. The lower this number, the more likely you will be to have hollow cheeks. *Ideal would be 90%.* "
> What Number? You probably mean, bizygomatic divided by bigonial width. Anyways unreadable.


I'm trying to figure this out til now. I understood almost nothing, but I'm blaming it in the fact that I don't know most of the terms used here and people who are already familiar with them can understand this thread


----------



## AnHero (Jan 3, 2023)

Narkissos said:


> Secondly, Palpation of the Malar region is appropriate and can be used to estimate the projection. Simply Feeling the Strength and projection is in most cases sufficient.


This may be a dumb question, but what do you meant by "feeling the strength"?


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

AnHero said:


> I'm trying to figure this out til now. I understood almost nothing, but I'm blaming it in the fact that I don't know most of the terms used here and people who are already familiar with them can understand this thread


I already explained what he was trying to say in simple English and even went out of my way to fix his broken sentances

It's not even that long of a post but just skip to part 2 if you want the guide for the test


chaddyboi66 said:


> Ok, so I think I figured out what this  was trying to say in his broken English, also Jfl at using all these obscure big brain medical terms when you didn't even bother explaining the instructions on how to even do any of this shit properly and only use them in such broken sentences.
> 
> 
> Narkissos said:
> ...





AnHero said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what do you meant by "feeling the strength"?


You're right that is a dumb question


Feel how prominent it is, if it looks like this and feels flat then it's over


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jan 3, 2023)

AnHero said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what do you meant by "feeling the strength"?


don't feel sad I didn't mean any ill will toward you tbh



and you can probably get cheek implants or buccal fat removal to get hollow cheeks too


----------



## LastTemp (Jan 3, 2023)

or just have good bones


----------



## potentialzaddy (Jan 6, 2023)

Narkissos said:


> *This method will predict with great accuracy if you have the potential to have hollow cheeks. This works even at high body fat percentage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt read fag just stop being a fatty and get lean


----------



## Birdcell (Tuesday at 7:44 AM)

Bloat is cope , I'm the living proof. Did Keto and took Potassium supplements , still no hollow cheeks


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

Birdcell said:


> Bloat is cope , I'm the living proof. Did Keto and took Potassium supplements , still no hollow cheeks


Such is life of a zygoless cuck.


----------



## Birdcell (Tuesday at 8:21 AM)

St.TikTokcel said:


> Such is life of a zygoless cuck.


Nah I have toilet cleaner pheno and we all.have zygos


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Tuesday at 8:22 AM)

Birdcell said:


> Nah I have toilet cleaner pheno and we all.have zygos


I know. It's just that your jaw is too wide for your cheekbones and thus you will never have hollow cheekbones. Look at Brad Pitt.


----------

